# Scottish Space Launch.



## Foxbat (Aug 10, 2019)

In Space Missions Ltd in partnership with Orbex has announced its first launch for 2022.








						In-Space selects Orbex for Scottish space launch in 2022
					






					ukdefencejournal.org.uk


----------



## RJM Corbet (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Robert Zwilling (Aug 16, 2019)

"Prime utilises bio-propane, a clean-burning, renewable fuel that cuts carbon emissions by 90 percent compared to traditional hydrocarbon fuels." 

I like that and it's the first time I've heard of a clean launcher.


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Vince W (Aug 18, 2019)

How will they keep the oil in the deep fat fryer?


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 18, 2019)

If they cram enough Mars Bars in, there shouldn't be room for the oil to escape


----------



## MikeAnderson (Aug 22, 2019)

Exclusive pic of Scottish astronauts training for the first ever mission to Mars...


----------



## Bick (Aug 22, 2019)

Perhaps this endevour will finally clear up the mystery of the Solway Firth Spaceman...









						The mystery of the Solway Spaceman
					

It is 50 years since Jim Templeton's "Solway Spaceman" photo made global headlines, but are we any closer to identifying what he pictured behind his daughter?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 23, 2019)

Bick said:


> Perhaps this endevour will finally clear up the mystery of the Solway Firth Spaceman...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe ten or eleven years ago we went there, me and two workmates. (We were supposed to be collecting some fancy metal brackets a couple of miles away)

We used the photo to locate, as close as we could determine, the place and angle of the picture.

Then we took turns posing there and  photo bombed each other while wearing a massive white T-shirt.
We couldn't really duplicate the oddness of that thing in the background.
.Sadly, I lost my photos when a memory card failed.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Aug 23, 2019)

dannymcg said:


> I lost my photos when a memory card failed.


That was no accident


----------



## Danny McG (Aug 23, 2019)

Robert Zwilling said:


> That was no accident


The truth is out there


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 23, 2019)

dannymcg said:


> Maybe ten or eleven years ago we went there, me and two workmates. (We were supposed to be collecting some fancy metal brackets a couple of miles away)
> 
> We used the photo to locate, as close as we could determine, the place and angle of the picture.
> 
> ...


It's clearly the man's wife (she was there with the other two on the day and was wearing a bright dress. She is clearly standing with her back to the photographer and looking the other way, the bend in the elbow is clear when you think about it.) She's a fair bit back, so I'd guess that because the camera isn't focused on her it helps smudge her image and change its colour. Possibly other reasons such as over-exposure, as the article states was also involved. 

The reason the man states that he did not see anything when he took the shot is that he is talking about seeing something 'strange' and 'otherworldy'. His wife was something normal when he took the picture and so his brain didn't register it as being in the piccy. It's like the pictures of 'saucers' that turn out to be pictures of flying birds divebombing the photo. They also say they did not notice anything abnormal taking the picture. Yeah, you saw birds flying about - all pretty normal!


----------



## Bick (Aug 23, 2019)

You’re a spoilsport Venusian


----------



## Bick (Aug 23, 2019)

I prefer to think it’s a spaceman, seen through the gauzy veil of shifted time, who was on practice manoeuvres on a hill in Solway for the announced Scottish rocket launch in 2019.   There’s a short story there...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 23, 2019)

I remember seeing an article on the Solway Spaceman where they toned down the brightness so that normal colours returned, and the mysterious figure becomes easily discernible as the back of a woman's head, wearing a headscarf.


----------



## Bick (Aug 24, 2019)

Where’s the magic and mystery in that?


----------



## Venusian Broon (Aug 24, 2019)

Bick said:


> Where’s the magic and mystery in that?


Plenty of that out there if you go looking for it. The whole universe is far more mystery than boring. 

Unfortuntely a lot of the 'classic' weird photos are clearly hoaxes, double exposures or people not being aware of what they are doing as above


----------



## RJM Corbet (Aug 24, 2019)

Bick said:


> Where’s the magic and mystery in that?


Probably magic mushrooms growing on that hill, lol ...


----------

